# Best flash for 5Dmk3?



## DanThePhotoMan (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys, so I've got a question. I just purchased the 5Dmk3 and I must say, I'm absolutely in love with it. Now, I originally only used DSLR's for the video capability, but in the last 6 months or so I've really been delving into photography more so than cinematography. Now, I've never really used a flash because I've always lit my subjects from a constant light source, but I know flash is a bit of a different ball game. I'm looking for something that is good both on and off camera, and was wondering if anyone could share some information? I've researched the majority of all the speedlights and the pro-masters, but I'm just looking for personal opinions. I definitely don't want to just go blow money on the most expensive one, but I'm not opposed to spending a little more for the right flash. Thanks in advance!

-Daniel


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 21, 2012)

Check out the Canon USA site for refurbs on the 430(239) and 580(399)


----------



## rpt (Sep 21, 2012)

Best flash? Well, the 600EX-RT...


----------



## Philco (Sep 21, 2012)

The 600EX RT's have been in heavy rotation since I picked up three of them to replace my aging 580's. Not having to deal with PW's / triggers, etc. has made working with the speed lights a lot easier, and the ETTL metering seems to be a lot more consistent and predictable paired with the 5DIII. They're definitely pricey for speed lights, but worth it for me.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 21, 2012)

Only one, 600EX-RT.


----------



## jondave (Sep 21, 2012)

Best flash? That's a very subjective question, it depends what your specific needs are. A flash gun spits out light, that's it. Pretty much any canon-compatible brand will do that for you.

Latest and the greatest? The 600ex-rt. 

Value for money? Yongnuo 565ex.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 21, 2012)

jondave said:


> Best flash? That's a very subjective question, it depends what your specific needs are. A flash gun spits out light, that's it. Pretty much any canon-compatible brand will do that for you.
> 
> Latest and the greatest? The 600ex-rt.
> 
> Value for money? Yongnuo 565ex.



I am interested in YN565EX. However, based on Amazon review, YN565EX does have some QC problem. A review mentioned the reversion of YN565EX was release in May 2012. Unfortunately, no one can proof that.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Sep 21, 2012)

I vote for the Metz Mecablitz 58 AF-2 digital. Works very well, even the custom functions can be set in camera. 

Basically it's a 580 clone, with a bit extra. It has a USB port for future firmware upgrades, and a small secondary flash at the front for fills, I like that very much. Oh, and you don't have to study the manual to get it working, the menu is very straight-forward 

Ray


----------



## pwp (Sep 21, 2012)

Like people are saying, it depends completely on the sort of work you plan to do and what kind of images you want to create. For a bit of fill light or relatively simple setups where there is unlikely to be a high volume of images shot in a session, one or two 600 EX-RT speedlights would be handy.

If you need greater control and need to use modifiers then mains powered monolights are the way to go. Einsteins from PCB http://www.paulcbuff.com/index.php represent extraordinary value and have been absolutely selling their socks off for the past couple of years since they started shipping. A more budget solution from PCB are the venerable Alien Bees. They're all explained pretty well on the PCB site or on the PCB Forums http://www.paulcbuff-techforum.com/

Maybe a carryover from your video work will be just as relevant for stills, gutsy LED lights and thoughtfully used reflectors, particularly as your 5D3 is such an awesome high iso performer.

-PW


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. To be more specific, I do a majority of free lance work, but I also shoot weddings every once in a while and have been doing a plethora of head shots recently. So basically, the best all around flash that I will be able to use in any given circumstance.


----------



## DB (Sep 22, 2012)

I use Chinese clones, but I shoot for fun. If you're doing weddings, then you'd be best off getting the 600EX-RT


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 22, 2012)

rpt said:


> Best flash? Well, the 600EX-RT...



Yep. He asked which one works BEST, and that is the correct answer.


----------



## carlc (Sep 23, 2012)

In addition to a 580 or 600 Speedlite, get a bracket (I like Custom Bracket) to get the flash off camera. Next a diffusser, Gary Fong or Demb. I prefer the Demb system because it is more adjustable. Have fun, you will get some great shots.


----------



## kennykodak (Sep 25, 2012)

rpt said:


> Best flash? Well, the 600EX-RT...



+1


----------



## pwp (Nov 4, 2012)

jondave said:


> Best flash? That's a very subjective question, it depends what your specific needs are. A flash gun spits out light, that's it.



They also spit out an IR focus-assist beam, and in the case of the 600 EX-RT a radio signal. There is some debate whether the pattern of the AF-assist beam in the 600EX-RT differs from the 580EXII thus delivering different AF results in low light locations. I'm sure my 5d3 and 580EXII has markedly slower AF in very low light venues than the previous 5D2 & 5D Classic. The 1D4 AF is never much good in very low light at the best of times. 

I was going to swap over to a couple of 600EX-RT flashes in part with the expectation that the IR AF beam pattern would be better suited to the 5D3 bodies. What I have been reading suggests there is little to be gained in the AF-assist department.

-PW


----------



## iaind (Nov 5, 2012)

kennykodak said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Best flash? Well, the 600EX-RT...
> ...



Gets my vote


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2012)

5D III has some issues with AF-Assist Beam under low light - Speedlite 600. You might want to double check.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10706.0


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> 5D III has some issues with AF-Assist Beam under low light - Speedlite 600. You might want to double check.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10706.0


 It is still an amazing flash. I actually bought 4 and I use them for photoshoots. I started using them for the club months later and that was when I found out about the issue. One thing I have never tried was all points auto AF selection. I honestly don't trust that setting especially when using a 2.8 aperture but next time I use it at a club I might try it.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 6, 2012)

kennykodak said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Best flash? Well, the 600EX-RT...
> ...


+1


----------



## bycostello (Nov 6, 2012)

quantum


----------



## drjlo (Nov 8, 2012)

DB said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 5D III has some issues with AF-Assist Beam under low light - Speedlite 600. You might want to double check.
> ...



That's the same AF assist beam thats on the Yongnuo YN568EX as well, and my 5DIII focuses very fast in the dark with that. Canon 580EX II comparatively puts out AF assist beam that is much less obvious.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 9, 2012)

I have two Canon 600 flashes and the Canon ST-E3-RT. Awesome set-up for me, but the ST-E3-RT lacks an AF assist beam, so in very low light (single 60w bulb in a bathroom for example) it gets dodgy, but outside as a fill in set-up it's fabulous, fast, works, and is *very* portable.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 12, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> I have two Canon 600 flashes and the Canon ST-E3-RT. Awesome set-up for me, but the ST-E3-RT lacks an AF assist beam, so in very low light (single 60w bulb in a bathroom for example) it gets dodgy, but outside as a fill in set-up it's fabulous, fast, works, and is *very* portable.


The ST-E3-RT is awesome. I love using it.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Agree with most here. The 600ex-rt has given me sensational results and is very easy to use with the new LCD screen and menu system.


----------



## Brand B (Nov 25, 2012)

Kathode-Ray said:


> I vote for the Metz Mecablitz 58 AF-2 digital. Works very well, even the custom functions can be set in camera.
> 
> Basically it's a 580 clone, with a bit extra. It has a USB port for future firmware upgrades, and a small secondary flash at the front for fills, I like that very much. Oh, and you don't have to study the manual to get it working, the menu is very straight-forward
> 
> Ray



If you only have one flash, this also has the useful feature of a smaller secondary on the flash which can be used for front fill when you're bouncing the main unit. I have the AF-1 (bought it 3 weeks before the AF-2 came out and 1 week before the related AF-1 prie drop, teach me not to hit the internet before a purchase).

Like it quite a bit, has all the functions of a 580EX, plus the above and some strobing capabilities.


----------

